# canada pike on the fly



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

i'll be heading up to diamond key lodge (georgian bay area) for a few days starting july 4th. anyways, im hoping to fly fish for some pike. hopefully someone can guide me in the right direction. i know how to fly fish, just never had for pike. any advice on setups (i have an 8 wt.), flies, etc. would be greatly appreciated. thanks a lot.
kast


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Surflon coated wire for your bite guards, and black bunny leeches 10-12" long weighted. Full sinking lines, and short leaders like 4' of 16# test and then 2' 12# and then 1.5' of 10# just to start and then use a hay wire twist to tye the fly to the mono coated wire and burn it with a lighter.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the help. not sure i get all that but im going to try it for sure. i really want to do lot of flyfishng for pike while im up there, so anything that might help me is appreciated. thanks
kast


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Also try bunny leeches, or similarly long flies, in white/red combinations.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

okay thanks. anything helps like i said, all information is more than i had before


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I will be pike fishing in Canada that same week and was thinking of taking my 5 weight travel rod. I have caught 20" trout from fast water with it, but am not sure whether it is enough rod for pike or whether I should invest in a heavier travel rod. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

A 5 weight might be a tough fight for a like. I fished last summer for them on Georgian Bay with a 6/7 weight. If they hit close to the boat you are defenitly going to want a heavy rod. I would recommend a 7 weight if I had a choice. The backbone of the rod will defenitly help when casting the heavier flies too.

When I guided up in Alaska a couple summers ago, I was catching 40lb Kings on a 5 weight, so it can be done. The hardest part will be whipping those bigger flies on a 5 weight rod, it is a lot a casting to fish for them, especially if they can't see them.

Since you will be up there in early July, you might want to try a heavier Clouser minnow too, since you might have to fish a little deeper water. Red and White worked well for me on the edge of weedlines, but I'm not sure what type of water you will be fishing up there. Bunny Leeches defenitly are a good choice, or a clouser. It is a lot of fun to catch them on the fly, Good Luck.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

What Blank was the 5wt and how long?


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

Let us know how you do. I'll be up in the UP in July myself. Planning on trying Pike on the fly too.


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I ordered a new 8 weight travel rod. I already have two piece rods in 7 and 9 weight, so it was easier to rationalize a new weight! As for the blank, I do not know the answer. It is a four piece Orvis travel rod and has served me well on smaller fish. I just returned from a PA trip with my new Sage 5 weight travel rod, and it is a joy to cast....but I'll use the new 8 weight on the pike!


----------

